# Making bread crumbs.



## Ron W. (Nov 6, 2006)

How do you make your bread crumbs.

Would like some new bread crumb ideas.

Ron


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 6, 2006)

Whiz in FP and freeze. Sometimes brown with some butter.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 6, 2006)

If I think about it I'll leave the bread out open to air on the counter overnight. Otherwise I'll throw them in the oven for awhile to dry them out. then I tear them into pieces and put in the food processor and let it rip. If breads on sale I sometimes buy several loaves and make up a batch of plain and a batch of italian herb.

Italian Herb......just a blend of basil, oregano, parsley, garlic powder, kosher salt and fresh cracked black pepper.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 6, 2006)

do it all the time. Pre heat the oven to 350-400 deg, stick the sliced bread let it seat till lihtly brown. Or season with what ever you might like. Just like above said I too use food processor. I never throuogh old bread away. I just keep making bread crumbs.


----------



## Constance (Nov 6, 2006)

I guess great minds run in the same channels, Sizzlin...that's exactly how I do mine, except that I usually just make what I need at a time. 
When I was feeding a family, I used to save odds of bread and buns in a bag in the deep freeze, and used that for bread crumbs.

I also make fresh breadcrumbs for topping casseroles. I prefer French bread for these, if I have it. I put bread in food processor and pulse just a few times. Melt a few tablespoons of butter in a skillet, add bread crumbs and toss with butter. Let brown just a bit.
Homemade croutons are wonderful, too. I toss them with olive oil and whatever seasonings I'm in the mood for, spread out on a cookie sheet and toast in oven at 350. When one side is brown, turn the croutons with a spatula, and brown the other side.
Any kind of bread works for these...rye and wheat breads are great for soups and salads. 
As for seasoning suggestions, a packet of dry Italian or Ranch dressing, a good garlic/herb seasoning, Parmesan Cheese, Creole or Taco seasoning, Pops-rite Popcorn Salt, or powdered cheddar cheese seasoning are a few of the ideas I can come up with off-hand.
You can also save leftover biscuits...they make a nice topping for casseroles...or you can "streuselize" them for fruit. Just toss the crumbs with sugar and cinnamon, and toss with a little melted butter. Toast, or put over fruit filling and bake in oven.


----------



## Ron W. (Nov 6, 2006)

Forgot to tell how I make mine.

Tear old bread into small chunks, put in food processor to make crumbs and toast in skillet on med for a few minutes and drizzle some olive oil just before using.


----------

